# Para-Archery World Championships - Results



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Good start! especially Rob!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Good shooting by Rob and Kevin!

Kevin made up some ground today and climbed all the 
way to 7th! 
Looks good for the matchplay in the next couple days!

good luck boys keep shooting like you are.

Allan


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Kevin evans tryign to defend his World Title!!!! Great shooting Kevin!! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Great shooting by Kevin once again, good luck in the finals......


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Good job Kevin!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

anyone going to "watch" 

http://www.ianseo.net/Spot/ViewInd....0&Event=COM&Phase=0&MatchNo=0&command=Display


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Kevin's shooting right now. 29-27 1st end for Kevin.
28-26 2nd end. He's still the mailman :lol:
27-26 3rd end with a little scare on the 1st arrow (a 7)
27-27 4th end 
*
Kevin Wins 111-106!*:thumbs_up


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats Kevin, 111 to 106. 

This was my first time watching a match live. That's pretty excitting...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Russ, you cheated, you were editing your own post :darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

well yeah, that's what I was doin' the whole time :lol:

Kind of a nail biter when he dropped the 7 but I was pretty positive he was going to come back. He's a very strong shoot off competitor.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice for him to keep the title...


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Way to go Kevin for defending his title!!!! Also, congrats to Norbert Murphy for winning the bronze!!!!!! Great job by both individuals!!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats Kevin!!

not sure why I remember the mailman reference but delivery made! glad you brought it home...


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I just ran into Jerry Shields (W1 Shooter fm Florida) at the airport, placed 9th, he shoots better...thats why they have competitions, just not his time. Congrats to all the shooters, you inspire us all!


----------

